# 47G starphire rimless. Nem only (sumpless, skimmerless)



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey BCAQUARIA!

After much consideration, I decided to do a bare-bottom LPS dominated reef tank. Skimmer-less, and sump-less. 
Why? Because I noticed an intense growth of my frogspawn corals, torch, zoathids (etc) when I placed it inside a 10 gallon holding tank. Did some research and decided that this was the best way to do it. I love how they move with the wave, I just can&#146;t seem to really love sps yet. 
I will be housing limited livestock to make room for soft corals.
Specs: 
95 x 45 x 45 cm starphire tank (roughly 47 gallons)
Custom ada stand with fireproof/waterproof black matte film
Pharos 90W led lighting
Vortech MP40W Gen 2 with new SKF Bearings
Fluval 300w digital heater
Livestock:
2 clownfish
1 yasha ray goby
Might add an angelfish and a wrasse later on.
Corals:
Acans, acans and more acans!

Here are some pictures!
The stand doors are not done yet :redface:



There are kicks for the bottom portion, so if I ever change my mind on adding a sump, then I can. You can also tell that the back is open because I originally wanted a sump




I hope you guys enjoyed the pictures! I'll keep the thread updated with what not.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow love those high end equipments! It's gonna be a great looking setup!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Another Skimmerless/Sumpless reef yayyyy! :bigsmile:

Let's spread the word.

Nice looking tank right on the get go!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I still need a light stand! Hahaha. Need someone to make one for me 

Simple and regular maintainence is the way to go!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice. Is that the tank from AQ and did you make the stand yourself? I really like the clean look of the setup.
For a light stand, how about just take a conduit pipe and bend it over the tank to hang the light from? I made mind from plastic ones because I didn't have the necessary equipment to bend and cut the metal pipe, but the downside is that the plastic pipe bends just slightly from the weight of the light. I'm sure switching to metal would solve that problem.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Yup its the one i got from aq. Its a really good replica of the 90p. Cant even tell the difference.
I wont need the conduit bender in the future. Im hoping someone has it already. I heard that some hardware stores can bend and cut for you.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a conduit bender you could borrow. I think I also have an unpainted conduit stand downstairs. It came with the last tank I bought but I made a different one. I can try to find a picture of it if you are interested. It's really easy to make a stand though. Here is the guide I used.

Planted Aquarium Tank Articles - How to Make a Light Stand with Electrical Conduit - Project Aquarium


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Jimbo said:


> I have a conduit bender you could borrow. I think I also have an unpainted conduit stand downstairs. It came with the last tank I bought but I made a different one. I can try to find a picture of it if you are interested. It's really easy to make a stand though. Here is the guide I used.
> 
> Planted Aquarium Tank Articles - How to Make a Light Stand with Electrical Conduit - Project Aquarium


Sweet! I am definitely interested. Could you send me some pictures of the one you have? We'll keep in touch for the conduit, I really appreciate it!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

hey Oscar, here is a new light you should get to make it look great LOL


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Dont do this to me Frank! Qmaven. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

This is all the liverock i will have. Considering my bottom will be filled with acans *-*. I will rescape the rock and use epoxy later this afternoon! Stay tuned.








Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

That light not gonna cover ur full tank even move higher, u sure u don't want to change the light?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sigh  yea it doesnt seem to be covering the tank well. I have to save up for a little while first. I will need to sell this light. or....get another pharos. I really like this light.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Made a temporary diy stand using scrap wood in the garage. Tank looks so much nicer


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Flame tip nem

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sunburst/Inferno Nem


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

do the anemones sting?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> do the anemones sting?


yea that's how they cach food in the wild

wow whered you get a bta like that !!!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

cool, do you need gloves to handle them? are the dangerous to people?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> cool, do you need gloves to handle them? are the dangerous to people?


It is usually recommend to use glove to handle any coral or live stock, but I don't think most of us follow that rule. Anemone would not sting u unless they think you are "food". Especially BTA are not as aggressive as some others like carpets etc, you should be fine touching it, all you will feel is that they are very sticky.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

rock flower bta are normally safe to touch but carpet anemones are the ones that will sting you time and time again


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

scott tang said:


> yea that's how they cach food in the wild
> 
> wow whered you get a bta like that !!!


Got hookups  don't think they're selling anymore at the moment. If they do, they might shoot you a pm! But im telling you. It wasn't cheap!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Got lots of RO/DI stuff from aquasafe  ordered it on Monday arrived Today! 

5 micron sediment filter, 5 micron coconut carbon, 1 micron block carbon

and my sunburst anemone split. pretty awesome


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

and a small video enjoy!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Pat! These fixtures are sick. Super bright!







my anemones seems much happier!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice nem tank. Like your new lights.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Those are crazy nice love the lights to


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nice nem tank. Like your new lights.


Thanks! I need more live rock from you haha. If you're selling again 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

scott tang said:


> Those are crazy nice love the lights to


They're sunblaster lights with reflectors. Looks crazy diy but I don't mind . I am jealous of your canons though. They're sick lights.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Woke up to female clownfish accepting male aftet months and months!!! Hosting anemone too. So happy. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi fish laddies, it’s been a while since I’ve been active on the forum. I had done a few things to this tank without taking pictures and would be much easier if I told it to you guys in point form! Well, here they are:
-	Added sand, around 60lbs arag alive sand in February. 
-	Added a new wrasse using the fish allocation method, 15 days with 100% water changes every other day.
-	Hippo tang started to outbreak with ich, was not sure if it was caused by the wrasse or recently purchased rocks.
-	Treated hippo tang with allocation method (at this point, I was convinced that the allocation method worked, and blamed the outbreak on the rocks), and it did not work. 
-	Treated all fish with low salinity treatment, wrasse and hippo tang did not make it. At this point I was sure that the wrasse brought in the ich.
-	Low salinity treatment did not kill all marine ich, had to resort to keeping a nice and happy environment for the fishes and hope that the strain dies out due to lack of genetic variance (read this somewhere from reef central). 
-	Only Male and Female clownfish left.
-	Female clownfish died due to unknown reasons, I commenced an autopsy to check and discovered that it got stung by nasty big bristle worms. 
-	Current only surviving fish is hosting in anemone and only eats pellet food. 
-	Will not introduce new fish until December of this year, and if I do, I will be Qting them using low salinity method.
Future plans:
Remain sumpless/skimmerless
Will purchase a kessil 360we sometime this weekend, and use it with my t5’s
Going to feed my anemones krill by hikari in hope to get a more rapid growth and coloration.
Thanks for reading! I will post pictures soon, finally got a decent phone.


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your hardship  hopefully you see improvements and more flourish soon.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks wish. I got a kessil light and decided to feed my anemone krill. I'm seeing some major improvements. 

























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

So it’s been a long time since the tank was set up.

changing back to metal halide and minimizing water changes really stabilized the tank.

here are some pictures of the tank being covered in sunburst anemones. Under blue leds, the colours are insane at night.


----------

